# How I wake up



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

My two favorite things in the morning..... a nice cup of coffee and some MIMB.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

nice


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Yer coffee ain't black enuff.....but it'll do !

Goodmornin' guys!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Good picture, really.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

haha that's a nice picture there.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

haha same here minus the coffee just MIMB. thats a cool pic though


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

this is what i eat for lunch!


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

Now all we need is some dinner and our day is complete!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

snipe523 said:


> Now all we need is some dinner and our day is complete!


we already have that!


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

^^^^Too Funny! :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha...


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Great job guys!

...and you have no idea how relieved what the picture ended up being. You had me worried.


----------

